# Komplete Kontrol S88 Mk2 or StudioLogic SL88 Grand.



## John R Wilson (Apr 1, 2020)

Im currently deciding whether to get the Komplete Kontrol S88 Mk2 or the StudioLogic SL88, both are similar priced. The main thing i want from the controller is a good keybed and one that has good playability for midi input. On one hand i've read that the StudioLogic SL88 has a a better keybed with better response while the keybed on the Komplete Kontrol is not the best which makes me think that the StudioLogic SL88 might be the one to go for. However, the S88 does seem to be a little better built overall and I do like the idea of the integration with NKS that it offers.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 1, 2020)

The S88mk2 has a nice keybed. StudioLogic from my experience working in a music retail store has issues with build quality and reliability . AND their support is not very good. I've had so many customers return the Numa Compact (we've nicknamed it the Numarang) because of OS glitches, key issues, etc. I had an SL990 back in the day but the pitch wheel started sending out random messages. I got a Kurzweil PC3x shortly after in 2010 and still have it today. 

However, if I found myself needing a new 88 key controller, I'd probably go for the S88 because of its integration with NKS libraries. For pure key feel, I'd wait for the Roland RD88. I've played it several times when the Roland rep has dropped by with it and it's amazing. Pitch and mod wheel, main stage compatibility plus a shitload of great onboard sounds. Plus speakers that can be activated by a button on the main console.


----------



## John R Wilson (Apr 2, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> The S88mk2 has a nice keybed. StudioLogic from my experience working in a music retail store has issues with build quality and reliability . AND their support is not very good. I've had so many customers return the Numa Compact (we've nicknamed it the Numarang) because of OS glitches, key issues, etc. I had an SL990 back in the day but the pitch wheel started sending out random messages. I got a Kurzweil PC3x shortly after in 2010 and still have it today.
> 
> However, if I found myself needing a new 88 key controller, I'd probably go for the S88 because of its integration with NKS libraries. For pure key feel, I'd wait for the Roland RD88. I've played it several times when the Roland rep has dropped by with it and it's amazing. Pitch and mod wheel, main stage compatibility plus a shitload of great onboard sounds. Plus speakers that can be activated by a button on the main console.



Thanks for the advice. The Komplete S88 does indeed seem to have a better build quality than the StudioLogic. That was one of my reservations about the StudioLogic, it seems to have less quality build that the S88.

Although the S88 has great integration with NKS libraries and DAW, I'm not too sure i'd make full use of its capabilities. I often just use Plugins directly on tracks with all my templates set-up this way. If it was set up so you didn't have to use Komplete Kontrol software to make use of the NKS capabilities then I would snap it up but im not sure I would use it a huge amount when you have to load up everything within the Komplete Kontrol Software. I do also have a Komplete Kontrol M32 controller which gives me all the options for the pre mapped CC controls when using plugins in the Komplete Kontrol software, so considering this it probably is mainly down to the controllers keybed and build quality.


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 2, 2020)

Johnrwilsonmusic said:


> Thanks for the advice. The Komplete S88 does indeed seem to have a better build quality than the StudioLogic. That was one of my reservations about the StudioLogic, it seems to have less quality build that the S88.
> 
> Although the S88 has great integration with NKS libraries and DAW, I'm not too sure i'd make full use of its capabilities. I often just use Plugins directly on tracks with all my templates set-up this way. If it was set up so you didn't have to use Komplete Kontrol software to make use of the NKS capabilities then I would snap it up but im not sure I would use it a huge amount when you have to load up everything within the Komplete Kontrol Software. I do also have a Komplete Kontrol M32 controller which gives me all the options for the pre mapped CC controls when using plugins in the Komplete Kontrol software, so considering this it probably is mainly down to the controllers keybed and build quality.


I use an m32 on top of a Roland FP10, so I get the NKS stuff but have an action I much prefer to the S88; YMMV etc.


----------



## John R Wilson (Apr 2, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> I use an m32 on top of a Roland FP10, so I get the NKS stuff but have an action I much prefer to the S88; YMMV etc.



That was my thoughts and thus why I was kind of leaning towards the SL88 Grand for its key action and then just using the M32 for the NKS stuff.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 2, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> That was my thoughts and thus why I was kind of leaning towards the SL88 Grand for its key action and then just using the M32 for the NKS stuff.


Hopefully the SL88 H GRand is better built than their Numa Compacts. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 2, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> I do also have a Komplete Kontrol M32 controller which gives me all the options for the pre mapped CC controls


Not true. All the different generation NI controllers have different features. There is not just one thing that is "NKS." The way you search for patches is much harder on the M32 than all the others. For example, the M32 and the A series don't have the light guides, which are certainly one of the most useful features, and even the most useful feature for a lot of us. A lot of times you can't find the key switches even with 88 keys, and the colors really help you find them.

Having the two screens really changes the whole experience. The MKII keyboards have a lot of extra functionality in their integration with DAWs. For example, I can control all my mixer channels in Cubase, showing 8 channels at a time, all labeled with the names of the tracks. 







There are dozens of other features that I didn't have with my first gen KK controller.

So if you do get the S88, it will offer a lot more options for you in NKS, should you choose to use them.


----------



## John R Wilson (Apr 5, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Not true. All the different generation NI controllers have different features. There is not just one thing that is "NKS." The way you search for patches is much harder on the M32 than all the others. For example, the M32 and the A series don't have the light guides, which are certainly one of the most useful features, and even the most useful feature for a lot of us. A lot of times you can't find the key switches even with 88 keys, and the colors really help you find them.
> 
> Having the two screens really changes the whole experience. The MKII keyboards have a lot of extra functionality in their integration with DAWs. For example, I can control all my mixer channels in Cubase, showing 8 channels at a time, all labeled with the names of the tracks.
> 
> ...



I agree, the integration is certainly much more extensive on the Komplete Kontrol S88 and you certainly don't get the level of experience in regards to its integration on the m32 as you do on the S88. I was just suggesting that you would have some features like the pre mapped controls while using the m32.

I decided to try out both as I really couldn't make my mind up about this and then return one. I have currently got them both here. Now i'm completely torn between them. As suspected the SL88 key-bed is quite a lot better and reacts very well to the CFX piano. Its much better for piano playing than the S88. The Keybed on the S88 is ok but certainly not as good as the keybed on the SL88, it is a shame the S88 didn't come with the SL88 keybed. However, as you say the Komplete Kontrol does offer a lot of integration and more features as a controller keyboard, i'm just unsure how much I will make use of it as it all has to go through Komplete Kontrol. 

Do you know how much more system resources the Komplete Kontrol plugin uses? Ive currently got a template set up for BBCSO and the EWHO, however, if I was to host all my BBCSO plugins and EWHO within Komplete Kontrol instead of standalone plugins within the DAW would this use quite a bit more system resources? Also, do you know if all the expression maps set up would still work to switch articulations on singular tracks when hosting all the plugins within Komplete Kontrol?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 5, 2020)

It sounds as if neither one is a disaster - more a case of preference of keybed over software integration. So if I were you, I'd ask myself if I mainly play piano, or mainly compose/arrange and choose accordingly.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 5, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Do you know how much more system resources the Komplete Kontrol plugin uses? Ive currently got a template set up for BBCSO and the EWHO, however, if I was to host all my BBCSO plugins and EWHO within Komplete Kontrol instead of standalone plugins within the DAW would this use quite a bit more system resources?


I'm also very curious about this.


----------



## John R Wilson (Apr 5, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> It sounds as if neither one is a disaster - more a case of preference of keybed over software integration. So if I were you, I'd ask myself if I mainly play piano, or mainly compose/arrange and choose accordingly.



I agree, definitely a case of preference of keybed over software integration. Problem is I do both just as much. Both play the piano so really appreciate a nice keybed but also compose/arrange just as much.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 5, 2020)

If you click the SETUP button on the S88 there are 7 options for velocity scaling:
linear, Soft 1,2 & 3, and Hard 1, 2 & 3. 

Worth experimenting with.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 5, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Not true. All the different generation NI controllers have different features. There is not just one thing that is "NKS." The way you search for patches is much harder on the M32 than all the others. For example, the M32 and the A series don't have the light guides, which are certainly one of the most useful features, and even the most useful feature for a lot of us. A lot of times you can't find the key switches even with 88 keys, and the colors really help you find them.
> 
> Having the two screens really changes the whole experience. The MKII keyboards have a lot of extra functionality in their integration with DAWs. For example, I can control all my mixer channels in Cubase, showing 8 channels at a time, all labeled with the names of the tracks.
> 
> ...



how do I set this up with cubase on my s61 mk2?


----------



## John R Wilson (Apr 5, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If you click the SETUP button on the S88 there are 7 options for velocity scaling:
> linear, Soft 1,2 & 3, and Hard 1, 2 & 3.
> 
> Worth experimenting with.



Just tried this. It has helped improve the velocity response somewhat.


----------



## John R Wilson (Apr 5, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm also very curious about this.



I've just tested this. I hosted all my BBCSO template tracks in Komplete Kontrol. With the BBCSO plugin loaded, BBCSO reported 13 GB usage and system reported 45.7 GB ram usage. when using BBCSO in Komplete Kontrol I got BBCSO reporting a usage of 22.1GB and the system reporting 57.4GB. Seems like a considerable difference. Seems like Komplete Kontrol is using at least an additional 10GB of ram. 

Seems like unfortunately Komplete Kontrol really uses up a lot of system resources and ram, certainly is here on my system with the BBCSO. Is anyone else experiencing this with Komplete Kontrol?


----------



## John R Wilson (Apr 5, 2020)

Ignore my last post. Seems like lots of BBCSO mics where just randomly loaded. On re testing it only seemed to use 500 mb more ram to host in Komplete Kontrol. Unfortunately It now appears that the Komplete Kontrol S88 controller Ive got here seems to be randomly turning on different mics :(


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 5, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> ... On re testing it only seemed to use 500 mb more ram to host in Komplete Kontrol. ...


Thank you for looking into this. It would also be useful to compare CPU usage, although (if I understand correctly) that comparison might vary from one DAW to another.


----------



## John R Wilson (Apr 9, 2020)

I decided to go with the SL88 in the end. It was hard to choose between them, however, I really like the keybed and velocity response of the SL88. The Velocity response and keybed of the SL88 was much better and more consistent than the Komplete Kontrol S88 when using some piano VSTs such as Garritan CFX and kontakts Granduer and for piano playing I would advice this over the S88. However, I also absolutely loved the integration of the Komplete Kontrol so I do think that in the future I might go for an S49 or a maschine controller to get some of that great integration that the Komplete Controls offer. Both great midi controllers.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 22, 2020)

Today I went to a local store to try both SL88 Grand and S88 MKII and while I prefer the SL88 Grand Keybed I didn't find the one of the S88 MKII horrible. 
My fear is about the stories of a lot of people here with bad quality of the keyboard, the noisy keys or directly broken ones. 
Having both keyboards together at the same time make obvious that the quality of the SL88 Grand is better but, is so horrible the one of the S88 MKII? The store sells both keyboards at the same price.


----------



## Gil (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello @John R Wilson,
After a few months how does the SL 88 Grand behave?
I'm interested in it but hesitating hearing bad stories about falling keys and screen fading out.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## John R Wilson (Jun 22, 2020)

Gil said:


> Hello @John R Wilson,
> After a few months how does the SL 88 Grand behave?
> I'm interested in it but hesitating hearing bad stories about falling keys and screen fading out.
> Thanks for your reply!




I've not had any issues with failing keys or with the screen. Everything works just as well as when I first got it. I also read some stories about failing keys and build quality when I was deciding between the S88 MK2 and the SL88 but the SL88 had a much nicer piano action and velocity response than the S88 and in the end the action ended up being more to me than the S88 integration capabilities. I'm happy that I ended up going for the SL88 in the end.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jun 22, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> Today I went to a local store to try both SL88 Grand and S88 MKII and while I prefer the SL88 Grand Keybed I didn't find the one of the S88 MKII horrible.
> My fear is about the stories of a lot of people here with bad quality of the keyboard, the noisy keys or directly broken ones.
> Having both keyboards together at the same time make obvious that the quality of the SL88 Grand is better but, is so horrible the one of the S88 MKII? The store sells both keyboards at the same price.



I didn't find the keybed on the S88 MKII that bad. It was quite heavy and the velocity response wasn't as consistent as the SL88, I would say it was ok but I certainly didn't enjoy its key-bed as much as I do the SL88. Although I think the build quality is better on the SL88, I also don't think the build quality on the MKII is bad, it also seems quite well built but as its all plastic it doesn't feel as strong or sturdy as the SL88 does. I think it really comes down to what you are looking for in a controller. Both would be great choices. It also depends on how important the piano action is for you. For me getting a nice piano action that I liked was one of the most important factors that I wanted in my 88 key main controller.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 22, 2020)

Screen fade can be an issue on Komplete Kontrol Mk2 keyboards as well. My S88 Mk2 had it. NI support suggested updating the firmware(!), which of course doesn't work.









Malfunctioning right screen on KKMK2 S61 (contrast?)


Hey all, Yet more issues with KKMK2; so I go to use my KKMK2 S61 today and I'm getting a problem with the right screen; looks white and like the...




www.native-instruments.com












Komplete Kontrol S88 MK2 Screens [en-us]


Noticeable difference in color/contrast between my S88 MK2 screens. Is there a way to adjust the screen contrast via software? I believe this was possible for Maschine MK2 using Controller Editor, ...




support.native-instruments.com












Komplete Kontrol Mk2 Right screen problem [en-us]


The right screen of my keyboard has become extremely faded with white specks on it. Brightness control doesn't fix the problem




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## TintoL (Mar 24, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> The S88mk2 has a nice keybed. StudioLogic from my experience working in a music retail store has issues with build quality and reliability . AND their support is not very good. I've had so many customers return the Numa Compact (we've nicknamed it the Numarang) because of OS glitches, key issues, etc. I had an SL990 back in the day but the pitch wheel started sending out random messages. I got a Kurzweil PC3x shortly after in 2010 and still have it today.
> 
> However, if I found myself needing a new 88 key controller, I'd probably go for the S88 because of its integration with NKS libraries. For pure key feel, I'd wait for the Roland RD88. I've played it several times when the Roland rep has dropped by with it and it's amazing. Pitch and mod wheel, main stage compatibility plus a shitload of great onboard sounds. Plus speakers that can be activated by a button on the main console.


 "The numarang".... lord that was priceless....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 24, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> Screen fade can be an issue on Komplete Kontrol Mk2 keyboards as well. My S88 Mk2 had it. NI support suggested updating the firmware(!), which of course doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. I don't know if I should feel bad or good about this. I figured I did something wrong, so at least I won't blame the problem on me anymore. 

It's not good because I do videos using my keyboard and this doesn't help.


----------



## Jiffster (Apr 2, 2021)

I bought the s88 and tbh I kind of regret it - I don't have a keyboard drawer under my desk, and the depth of the s88 is just bonkers. It's currently on a keyboard stand at its lowest setting, but the gigantic knobs prevent it from going under the desk. I have absolutely zero use for most of the NKS kontakt features really, so while it's a lovely keybed, I wish I'd just stuck with the LMK4+


----------

